# New hearth pad for Jotul 602



## KP Matt (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally got around to building the hearth pad for the Jotul 602 I plan on buying.

Yes, that is an old Jotul 118 sitting there for the moment, and I am aware that a pad built for a modern 602 is not adequate for an unlisted 118 - but let me assure you that it's orders of magnitude better than what had been there previously! In any case, I hope to have the 602 before winter.

It's tumbled marble tiles left over from my parents' old house with two layers of Durock (old generation, without the styrofoam or whatever it is they're putting in it now). 

I know, that stove needs some stove black badly, but it'll have to wait until I seal the grout and the tiles.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent work! That looks really sharp.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks sharp.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice hearth pad! 
Looks like an F118 rather than a 602 to me, tho...


----------

